# Are all finish mowers basically the same??



## trs900

Been looking at tractors and have been quoted prices with all different brands of finish mowers.. I dont need the best but would like one that wont fall, rust apart... 5-6ft size.. shear pin ok or slip clutch ??? rear mount prices seem to be all over the place..


----------



## Live Oak

First off, do you want a mid mounted mower (MMM) or a rear finish mower (rfm)? The MMM will give you the best cut and allow you the most manueverability in trimming up close but can really be a pain when you want to use the tractor for other applications with the 3 pt. hitch. The RFM is MUCH easier to remove and install and uses the standard rear pto vs. a MMM requires a mid pto and over all cost is much more. You sound like you are leaning towards an RFM. 

Deere makes the strongest & heaviest built finish mowers in the industry (7 gauge steel stamped out deck & 1/2" rod welded to the skirt edges) Woods and Land Pride also make a VERY good finish mower as well. You will pay a lot more for these brands. The finish mowers sold at places like Tractor Supply Center are very reasonably priced and will do a good job but don't expect them to hold up as well of last as long as the more expensive mowers. 

DEFINITELY get the slip clutch. Any of them will rust if you leave them out in the elements. Keep it stored under cover if possible when not in use and clean the underside each season. 

I personally prefer the heaviest deck possible but like to keep the price reasonable. A 10 guage deck is a good compromise. The more anti-scalp wheels and rollers the better in my opinion. I have a 72" Deere MMM mower and love it. It can be in the way during the non-mowing season so I remove it. It is not that tough a job to remove it but it takes about a half hour including all of the adjustments and all. The Deere 261 & 272 RFM are its counter parts. They are also made out of 7 guage steel the same as well. You may want to look around and see if you can find a used 261 or 272. A new one will most certainly be double the cost or there abouts of the RFM's sold by TSC and Rural King.


----------



## Ernie

Chief, your MMM, is that belt or pto driven?


----------



## Ernie

> _Originally posted by trs900 _
> *Been looking at tractors and have been quoted prices with all different brands of finish mowers.. I dont need the best but would like one that wont fall, rust apart... 5-6ft size.. shear pin ok or slip clutch ??? rear mount prices seem to be all over the place.. *


trs900, I think Chief hit the nail on the head when advising on prices... This equipment is an investment and you should pay accordingly.... Stay away from shear pins as they will break when you just installed your last one and you are 20 miles from any kind of assistance......

It's best to pay aliitle more than the bluelite specials out there.... really need more info if rough cut or finish...bush-hogging and what type terrain...

I know that you said finish but when you mentioned rear mount I considered that to rough cut ..... go MMM as Chief has and you will get cleaner cut along the tire paths......As Chief stated yes they get in the way when not mowing but so does a rear mounted mower... so if in tight spaces .... well you know


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Chief, your MMM, is that belt or pto driven? *


My MMM is driven by a mid pto shaft driven by a mid pto gearbox mounted beniether the operator's station. I believe is turns the shaft at 2,100 rpm @ 2,600 engine rpm. The shaft drives a gearbox that has a pulley wheel that drives a belt to the spindles.


----------



## Ernie

Thanks Chief... Just what I thought but you never said.


----------



## trs900

Will be doing a rear mount as Mid would be in way to much for my tastes.. realize it will do a better job though... I got a price on a Land Pride 72" finish $1600 thanks for the feed back as I dont have access to all the different brands to compare around where I live, and will be buying long distance.. glad to see you mentioned Land Pride..


----------



## Live Oak

With the exception of my MMM and FEL, all of my implements are Land Pride. They make some very good quality implements and equipment but they are in the upper price range. Way over priced in my opinion but good stuff. Woods is also as good or sometimes better quality.


----------



## trs900

Is this true.....

You asked:
"Is this a slip clutch model.."

Finish mowers do not have slip clutches as the 2 drive belts provide the slip needed--Thanks, sweettractors.com


----------



## psrumors

trs900, I have a 5' KingKutter that I have had for 2 1/2 years now and have had absolutley no problems with it and love it.

I think I paid $900 for it they are now $1000. I would buy it again for my 5 acres.

I can't say I have ever seen a RFM with a slip clutch but Chief usually knows what he speaks of


----------



## Live Oak

In most of the TSC stores you can buy a pto shaft with a slip clutch for around $90 the last time I looked. Sounds like cheap insurance to me. My MMM got a piece of sappling wood logged in it once and jammed it up. The belts did slip, but not by much as it almost stalled out my 4410 from 2,600 rpm.


----------



## Live Oak

No, RFM's don't normally come with a slip clutch but I would use one. Probably is over kill, but in my opinion, better safe than sorry.


----------



## trs900

Chief thanks I wasn't sure if the guy was telling me the straight up..


----------



## glen3787

I have a 6' Woods Finishing Mower - model RD7200. It's a rear discharge type.

I've have had for 2 years now and have had absolutely no problems. The rear discharge lays the grass evenly vs the clumps you normals get from the side discharge models. My 4 acres lawn looks like a well manicured golf course. It actually does a better job than my Sears Riding Lawn Mower.

However if you have lots of leaves in your yard, especially in the Fall - the RD doesn't do the best with that. Oh well, that's where the Riding Mulching Mower helps outs.


----------



## DK35vince

I used a King Kutter 6' finish mower for 4 or 5 years with few problems. It was an OK mower.
I recently upgraded to a 7' rear discharge First Choice finish mower. It is a very nice well built mower for the $$.
I never use a slip clutch on a finish mower.
www.firstchoiceequipment.net


----------



## Fordfarm

Even though this thread is an old one, it has some good info in it. I decided that There ain't no way I was gonna afford a new machine unless I found a BIG sack of cash! I looked for several months in the "Used" catagory and went to several sales. I haven't found one yet, but have passed on a few good deals (nearly new Woods that sold for $400, comes to mind). They're out there, you just have to dig! What ever you do, keep it under cover and it will last MUCH longer!


----------



## DK35vince

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Even though this thread is an old one, it has some good info in it. *


I quess I didn't notice how old this thread was. Didn't notice the date when replying.


----------

